# Truffle oil for dogs?



## Seraphinus (Jan 4, 2018)

Hey guys! I just wanted to know if some of you have tried using truffle oil for your pups/dogs. Ive heard that cbd for dogs is a new thing now but i dont really know about the truffle oil? I was reading some article about what this truffle is here in trufflemagic.com/blog/what-are-magic-truffles/ but im just not convince enough. I wanted to hear your thoughts about it. Thanks


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

saw this on "Vice" -- 

no ! this is mind-bending hallucigenic drug NOT A CULINARY food .

NO comparison to CBD .

NO NO NO and more NO


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Magic Mushrooms? for what?


I smell Troll or animal abuser.


Sheesh


----------

